# Sig Sauer P320- M18



## TylerM27 (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone, 

I will be turning 21 here shortly and am going to get my CPL. With that being said, I am looking for a pistol that I can conceal. Is the P320-M18 a manageable gun to conceal? I’m completely new to handguns and don’t have much knowledge on them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is a little on the large side for that, but is doable. Hell, I have previously carried a fullsize Beretta 92 for 3 years before. But, I would be lying if I said it was "comfortable."

One thing to be aware... Many people carry small guns for concealed carry. But small guns are not good guns to learn to shoot with. 

As a beginner, it will make learning harder, and you can develop more bad habits. I have seen someone recently at a local range twice with his first new gun. A very small one. He even has a red dot on it, and he is not doing well.

I would suggest renting a few guns before you buy. There are many great guns out there, but not every gun works for everyone. Take it from someone who has owned 3 digits worth of handguns over 30 years.

Renting will help you find what you like and save you much money.


----------



## TylerM27 (12 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> It is a little on the large side for that, but is doable. Hell, I have previously carried a fullsize Beretta 92 for 3 years before. But, I would be lying if I said it was "comfortable."
> 
> One thing to be aware... Many people carry small guns for concealed carry. But small guns are not good guns to learn to shoot with.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the insight! I will definitely try out a few before buying one.


----------



## blackswampleatherco (12 mo ago)

I have always heard you should get ahold of it and handle it. If it feels right then its right.


----------



## TylerM27 (12 mo ago)

blackswampleatherco said:


> I have always heard you should get ahold of it and handle it. If it feels right then its right.


Good advice for sure. Thank you


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

blackswampleatherco said:


> I have always heard you should get ahold of it and handle it. If it feels right then its right.


It takes more than just holding it. You need to try it. 

I have bought many guns that "felt" good in the hand, but didn't work for me after I shot it.

You can't always rent everything. But, I've rented many guns I bought, and also it saved me from buying certain guns. But, I've also bought some that I thought would be great, but then hated them at the range. So, great in the hand doesn't always translate to what you would expect. Many times it does, but not always


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Everything that I have read about them, says that they are great guns. I lean more towards a Beretta Compact myself.


----------

